# England Premiership 17-19 January



## A_Skywalker (Jan 13, 2009)




----------



## danyy (Jan 15, 2009)

Blackburn-Newcastle Definetely will be played...
yesterday i won newcastle-hull draw or away double chance and i sorry that i didnt go on away directly...
Newcastle have a lota problems in the squad about 10 injured players and they are weak away...
Blackburn on the other side have some points to recover and they just cant miss that chance against the temporary weak newcastle team...
i think its Home and may be over 2.5 and even over 3.5.


----------



## danyy (Jan 15, 2009)

I think i will try W.B.A-Boro for Home DNB or Home but im not really sure cuz boro have to win some points soon and against wba wont be so hard.But i think that wba wont miss any points at home so 1DNB is good decision for me.

I think other matches shouldn't be played...so that's


----------



## Laguna (Jan 16, 2009)

nice analysis by Dany

I've taken Blackburn at @2.20 earlier. They have 5 defeats at home from 10 matches but 4 from the top teams. I think they should have enough to win.


----------

